# ft mcree - a success!!



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

:bowdown What a terrificday with great PFF'rs. I don't have a clue how many bags were filled but it was reported to over -fill the dumpster. Food is always a plus.It is so intersting to have people bring somethingand never have duplicates. Matt you de man on that blackening buddy.Mrs. Last Cast--the banner was over the top as was those Conech's. I will never remember all who came so i won't even try.Was sooo glad to see Angelyn.I know pics are on the way. Til next event... (oh, did catch a small shark in route back home (sundays dinner).


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

congrats!....we need more folks doing clean-ups all along the Gulf Coast...Thanks!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

_*Blood and Sweat was the menu of mine this day until Matt worked his magic.*_

_*Matt - You are awesome - I watched you slave over the food for 2 hours - after you I saw saw you Bleed and Sweat picking up 30 years of trash (Many of the cans were POP TOPS), Thank you Matt, and all others that feed us.*_

_*The magnatude of trash we captured this day has been there for years and years. *_

_*I know we made history this day!!*_

_*It was an awesome day !!*_

_*Beats the crap of catching fish. That can be done most any day. But crawling under bushes and through thickets with fellow PFFer's, and watching all of us bleed together for this cause and thengathering all we did this day can never be matched.*_



*The Pain was fantasic!!!*



*I was Honored to be a part of this event !!*

*Thank you!!*


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

Once again I was gladto have the opportunity to come out to a great PFF event!!! It was a good way to teach my son about how littering makes a beauiful place tainted, and why we all need to pick up the trash that we bring, becausethe trash does not just disappear on it's own. I got to see a lot of great friends and was able to meet some new ones. The food was awesome, thanks to all that brought all the great food and drinks to share and the cooks that made it . You could not have askedfor a more beautifulday. I took a lot of photos, when I have more time I'll try to add some names and captions.


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE give back.

Hey I had a great time. The food was fantastic. Glad to have taken part in the event. Yes there was alot of old cans and such. As mentioned before some of thesecans had been there for 20-30 yrs. Thanks for posting all the pictures.Old flip-flops,combs,shoes,shirts,sweatshirts,fiberglass pieces,tires,pieces of a canopy frame,grills,pans,glass bottles,broken glass, and I know there is more.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Now WHO found the most unusual item on the trash hunt!!! We need prizes next year!! Great pics Gone Fish 2 and "Tadpole". he's one cute fellow!! HEY Tadpole, I (Willie) won the hermit crab race...You and "Dave" will get another chance next year.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*The most unusual item that I saw was a medallion that Matt had, it was from his high school. It was found while trash hunting. *

*I found a skunk, by smell only, and then headed the other direction. *

*A piece of weird PVC was found, which was determined to be a beachmouse habitat study item.*

*I also found a 5 gallon bucket lid in the sand. As I tried to dig the lid out, I realized it was connected to the bucket, standing upright, with foliage growing next to it. I gave up trying to retrieve. Later when thinking about, I wondered if maybe I had found a time capsule which had been dug and placed there. I will return again with a shoveland dig that puppy up to satisfy my curiosity.*


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

Banana Tom, - You might want to be careful when opening that "time capsule", it could have been placed there on purpose to serveas a latrine.You might find a "load" of Treasure!!!:doh:doh

Did you like the action shot of your jump off the Playin House?


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

great folks! great cause! great time! great food!

the weather was perfect!

thanks to all:clap


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *FishnLane (7/19/2009)*Now WHO found the most unusual item on the trash hunt!!! We need prizes next year!! Great pics Gone Fish 2 and "Tadpole". he's one cute fellow!! HEY Tadpole, I (Willie) won the hermit crab race...You and "Dave" will get another chance next year.




We found a glass pot/crack pipe - still had some MJ in it!! It was a very nice piece too - looked like pyrex or some other high-quality glass. Actually, my 14 year old daughter found it and thought that it was a small vase - made me happy that she had no idea what it was!!! I didn't take a picture of it...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

i had an awesome time as usual with the fellow PFF's. there was definetely a very noticeable difference from when we started till the last of the trash was hauled off. the most crazy thin i found was an entire camp site left behind . grill, tent posts, sleeping bags, looked like it was there for quite sometime, half was buried under sand. 

many thanks to walt and angela for the ride over and back and to all that helped and fed us.

good times with great friends , love living in paradise.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Wish I could of made it, I had a worker suppose to come over to the house.. But he never showed, :banghead Messed up my day..


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

> *Gone Fishin' Too (7/19/2009)*Banana Tom, - You might want to be careful when opening that "time capsule", it could have been placed there on purpose to serveas a latrine.You might find a "load" of Treasure!!!:doh:doh
> 
> Did you like the action shot of your jump off the Playin House?


_*Thank you for the close up of me while I was "Playin House Flying", and I never thought about the 5 gallon bucket in that manner, now I really want to know "What is inside" !!!*_


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Load 1 and the gang in the background.










Load 1 to the right.










Tom's (oldflatheads) load and the gang.Tom,s Chico Limo was loaded a bit heavy and thus was taking water over the bow as he and his crew transported the load to the dumpester at Ft. Pickens pier. But they made it there and back okay. whew.










The Fort Pillaging PFF Gang sending load 1 off to the dump. Notice thatfine PFF banner printed on 8x11 sheets of paper by Mrs. LastCast Skip.










Another fine pic of the PFF gang after a hard morning of collecting the lost treasures of lazy scallywag litterbugs.

I must say we did an impressive job. As was confirmed by Larry Bova (2nd from left standing) in attendance from the Park Service. Who commented that we collected stuff that had been missed by previous clean-up crews for thirty years. As evidenced by the numerous pull-tab beer cans removed. He was very impressed with our effort and the results and hopes to see us again in September during the Coastal Clean-up. I think he wants us to show them how to _really_ get the job done.

I bet we collected 100 bags of trash and much filled the dumpster.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

AWESOME JOB guys and gals..............

that is what keeps YOUR beaches looking so GREAT.............:bowdown:bowdown

BT did you jump off the houseboat or did you stumble? ....from the picture,i cant tell... oke


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

> *bluffman2 (7/19/2009)*
> 
> BT did you jump off the houseboat or did you stumble? ....from the picture,i cant tell... oke




_*Steven, after we finished colecting and had eaten, I backed the Playin House off the beach and anchored in deep water so we could jump off the upper helm for fun. Many did it. I was amazed at Lastcast - Skip who was fantastic at a 1. 5 flip. I was able to remember how to do a flip. We had some who were afraid of the height at first, but then over came that fear and took the Playin House Flight.*_


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

:clap Everyone who participated deserves a big applause. The teamwork and spirit was great! We really enjoyed being there and the food was excellent. I believe we set a good example for the kids from Warrington Methodist Rangers. If everyone does a little, it can be a better,cleaner world we live in.

Jim and Skip, who carried that load from the Chico Limo, up the beach, over the sea wall and put it in the dumpster estimated about 20 to 25 cubic yards of trash.

Thank you for including us.

Tom and Bobbie Vandiver


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

> *BananaTom (7/19/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *bluffman2 (7/19/2009)*
> ...




Stephen, What Toms trying to say is that He was pushed...........:moon


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Looks like it was a great time! Wish I could've made it. The pics are excellent! And from the reports, the food was great too! Congrats to all the PFF'ers that participated. You guys are awesome!

Chris


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

What else can be said that hasn't been already, PFF'ers ROCK!!! Great day!

We're looking forward to the September International Coastal Clean Up and hope we all come together again to, as someone said something like, "show em how to do it the PFF way".

I looked it up to learn more and am a bit embarrassed by my ignorance of the shear mass of the Coastal Clean-Up event. Over 400,000 people in over 104 countries come togethermaking it the largest volunteer effort of its kind in the world. Nonetheless, it was all started in a similiar way when someone decided to do something about the trash on the beach in Texas. Here's the link for the organization: http://www.oceanconservancy.org/site/PageServer?pagename=icc_home

Maybe Larry Bovi from the park can hook us up with staking claim to the Ft. McRae area again for this event too.

Karmen "Mrs. LastCast" [and Skip]


----------



## nonameangler+1 (May 13, 2009)

It's already been said but I have to say it again...GREAT JOB..GREAT DAY..GREAT PEOPLE:clap

Angie and I had a blast. Had no intentions of staying all day but should have known better. Food, suds and new friends. Was great to meet more PFF'rs and do something great for our little part of paradise. 

Bob ([email protected]) was great to have you a guest on boat..hopefully we can get into the gulf soon. 

Scott, thanks for the great pics. 

To everyone involved, thanks for one of the best boating, nonfishing days Angie and I have ever had. :letsdrink:clap


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

I'd say the clean up was a complete success. I had no idea just how much trash there was out there to clean up. As always with PFF gatherings, lots of good food and good company. Couple that together with great weather and you couldn't ask for a better day.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Yep, we all had great time with food, fun, friends, and the good deed that got done. 

And besides that we learned a heck of a lot for the next clean up; examples: Boots, long pants, trash picky upper thingy, more people to off-load trash at dumster, LOCATE DUMPSTER CLOSER TO DOCK SITE, and more shade for the cooks. 

What did ya'll learn?

Looking forward to the next great PFF bash. You people rock.:letsdrink


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

> *fishn4real (7/21/2009)*Yep, we all had great time with food, fun, friends, and the good deed that got done.
> 
> And besides that we learned a heck of a lot for the next clean up; examples: Boots, long pants, trash picky upper thingy, more people to off-load trash at dumster, LOCATE DUMPSTER CLOSER TO DOCK SITE, and more shade for the cooks.
> 
> ...




I learned to get there earlier. Had to work saturday morning and got there as the Circuis was packing up the tents and loading the Elephants on the train.

Got to see a few folks and drink a cold beer or two with some good folks.........Dennis


----------



## duckhuntinsailor (Sep 28, 2007)

If there weren't pics of me there, I may of not remebered any of it. :toast I did get me some trash, scratches, and lost my Costa's (then Matt found them for me, THANKS!!), but then I lost them again when they flew off my head near Navy Pt bridge (guess it was meant to be). 

Thanks to all the good folks on this forum. I'm actually leaving, for real this time, in a few days. Lots of Good People here. I'm going to miss yall, and I guess I might even miss this paradise a little.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *duckhuntinsailor (7/21/2009)*If there weren't pics of me there, I may of not remebered any of it. :toast I did get me some trash, scratches, and lost my Costa's (then Matt found them for me, THANKS!!), but then I lost them again when they flew off my head near Navy Pt bridge (guess it was meant to be).
> 
> Thanks to all the good folks on this forum. I'm actually leaving, for real this time, in a few days. Lots of Good People here. I'm going to miss yall, and I guess I might even miss this paradise a little.


we will miss you too...

your headed to cali? right?.......fly em good......


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Great time withgreat people and it didn'ttake long for my wifeto warm up to the very kindfolks of the PFF family....Kinda felt like the first time I introduce hermany years ago to meet my mom and them...LOL

Thanks for making her feel welcomed asyou guys are the best!!!! Special thanks to Lane who definitely went out of her way to ensure Lisa was part of the family this day.

Jimmy


----------



## duckhuntinsailor (Sep 28, 2007)

> *bluffman2 (7/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *duckhuntinsailor (7/21/2009)*If there weren't pics of me there, I may of not remebered any of it. :toast I did get me some trash, scratches, and lost my Costa's (then Matt found them for me, THANKS!!), but then I lost them again when they flew off my head near Navy Pt bridge (guess it was meant to be).
> ...




Actually thoses were old plans, going to Virginia Beach, VA now... no complaints here though.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I hate that I missed it. I hope to make the next one!


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

> *duckhuntinsailor (7/21/2009)* I did get me some trash, scratches, and lost my Costa's (then Matt found them for me, THANKS!!), but then I lost them again when they flew off my head near Navy Pt bridge (guess it was meant to be). quote]
> 
> You mean after I searched for hours and hours for your Costa's, you lost them again?:banghead:banghead
> 
> That sucks, you want me to swim down and find them for you????


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

never play the titanic bow ridin trick at 40 mph with your costas on your hat, on your head


----------



## duckhuntinsailor (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Ocean Man (7/22/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *duckhuntinsailor (7/21/2009)* I did get me some trash, scratches, and lost my Costa's (then Matt found them for me, THANKS!!), but then I lost them again when they flew off my head near Navy Pt bridge (guess it was meant to be). quote]
> ...


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

wow - awesome job guys (and gals). That's a great public service!


----------

